# Linux on a 720 Jornada



## strick94u (May 16, 2008)

I want to run linux on my old 720 jornada has anyone here ever done this. I used to use a zarus which was linux it was best pda ever next to my T3 palm but I feel this jornada would be perfict for it. suggestions please


Oh its a 206 strong arm with 32 megs on board and a 1 gig cf card also has a 3 com wireless pcmia card that is hardware driven and an open smart card slot which is useless. I also have the extended battery which will last 15 hours.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 16, 2008)

I've never done it, but it can be done. Click <HERE> for some info on how to do it...


----------



## strick94u (May 17, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I've never done it, but it can be done. Click <HERE> for some info on how to do it...


Saw this last night and followed the links I need a CF disk that will run as an ide/ata card for it to work looks like sand disk will do that. will try to pick one up this weekend.Will start here which I found from that page 
http://www.hpcfactor.com/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8999&start=1
Would be cool if it works I had a sharp zarus and wish i never sold it linux just worked so great on a pda


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 17, 2008)

Cool! Let me know how it works out will ya?


----------



## strick94u (May 30, 2008)

Worked out great Ill post some screens later jlime is the program is a bit on the slow side so in this case its better to leave it alone if you want speed yet if you want it to do more than this maybe the answer. I have 2 so I can do booth for now I need a hardware driven wireless card for linux or have one of you guys write me a custom driver for this card which did work in my laptop with linux so I'm not sure why just yet need to play some more with it.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 30, 2008)

Excellent! Can't wait to see the screenies!


----------



## richardsmth (Jun 9, 2008)

There are lot of ways to ones problems and you can solve them easily one you have better suggestions ….like the ones above…keep going mate ;-)


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 9, 2008)

Gl


----------

